# Frog sexing



## kj_bubbles (Apr 29, 2011)

Hello! I have recently come into possession of a rather adorable spotted marsh frog but I've been having a bit of trouble with sexing. I know that it isn't mature yet as it's still growing quite quickly. It has a white chin which leads me to believe that it's female (if I'm correct) however, it sits there nearly all day croaking. I have read in several different places that females don't croak very much when compared to males.

I would appreciate any help with this. I'm unable to get any pictures at the moment as he's a bit shy but I'll try to get a pic asap but I would appreciate any help in the meantime. Thank you!


----------



## Froggiestyle (Apr 29, 2011)

yes that is correct female marsh frogs have a white chin and the males have a a olive coloured chin, and yes both sex frogs croak believe it or not but you cant hear the female frog. the female frog croaks back to find each other for the mating to happen. If i recall that you cant sex a marsh frog til they a mature that could be anywhere from 6 months to 3 years which mine are 6 months old now and they still tiny so im a long shot away.

i have had marsh frogs for 3 months now and mine only have gotten bigger the very slightest. there in a 2ft tank with live plants and some rocks.


----------



## kj_bubbles (Apr 29, 2011)

Well, mine wondered into bed one morning and was mistaken for a spider at first! Haha. But when I put mine in the container that I put him in while I clean his enclosure, it's easy to see the growth between cleanings. It's quite interesting. The little guy is sitting here croaking as we speak! I'm looking at getting at least one more spotted marsh to keep him company but it's difficult to find them in SA apart from going and capturing them yourselves but I wouldn't know where to start.


----------



## Dannyboi (Apr 29, 2011)

Spotted Marsh Tadpoles are always on sale. Petshops are practically giving them away. Easy to find. Just like Green Tree Frogs. PM me and I will send you the details of some shops with spotted marsh frogs. (There are some with morphed frogs too)


----------



## Marshie_man (May 1, 2011)

Hey mate,

Males can have a white chin in their early years and may still croak. It turns Olive green LATER! I would say you definately have a female


----------

